# What a long crazy fuqed up trip it's been Memphis part 3



## l0cate (Jan 30, 2010)

So I finally got back to Memphis. I managed to find a soup line and get some grub. I found myself a couple of fellow hobos and started squeezing them for some info on getting out of this shit hole of a town. They told me that anyone caught in the yard did a minimum 3 months in the county. Man was I fuqed, either I would have to take my chances or walk out of town. Things were starting to look like I was more of a cross country walker then a rebel train hopper. lol. They also mentioned some guy named Terry that was there the week before with his dog down on Beal St. flying a sign. He had been drug off into the alley by the local cops and worked over. That was the last they had seen of him. I knew it must have been TT, and his dog St. Patrick. They had made it this far, and I was only a week behind them. I needed to catch up. I didn't much care for this flying solo shit.

I finally dicided to walk it out of town. So my new friends and I sat and got drunk and I bid them fair well and set out afoot across the mississippi river. I walked for two more days in the direction of St. Louis. I'd stick out a thumb every now and then but had no luck. 

Then on the secound day off in the distance I heard that sweet sweet sound of a train horn. That was like hearing god himself calling me home. I new I had a ride I just had to find it. I stroled through the little town I was passing by and found the yard. It was just a small maintance yard, lots of workers not many trains. I snuck around and managed to hop the only one that was there, it was headed back to Memphis but at this point I just needed a rest. I hoped in the unit in back and rode it back to the Memphis yard. As soon as we got there I jumped from the inbound one I was riding and onto an outbound leaving town. I managed to get on a Grainer. I was on the back so I wasn't going to have to worry about a lot of wind in my face or getting to wet if it started to rain. That train took me all the way to West Plains, Missouri. That's where is sided out and stoped. It had been an 8 hour ride and I was dirty, hungry and in need of alcohol. So I hoped off and walked into town. I found a liquor store and started spanging for some scraps. I managed to kill about 3 40's of 211 and figured I'd find a shelter to get a shower and some grub. 

Being the smart guy I am I figured I'd ask the police. lol I went into the station and was told that they would give me a ride to the shelter, but they had to run my ID just to make sure I was clean. HAHAHAHAHA I was sure I was I had just gotten out of jail about a week ago in Arkansas so I was pretty sure I had nothing out. Boy was I wrong, NCIC had just released a warrant that day for me deserting the Army. So I'm sitting there in the lobby rolling up a smoke and when I look up there is 5 state cops and a K9 standing around me. FUQ how bad can a mans luck get.


----------

